# HUGE FRICKING SPEC!



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So a thought this picture was pretty cool. Found it on the Pflueger website.

*Zane Swope* of Houston caught this 11.22 lb., 32" trout with a Pflueger medium light casting rod and a Pflueger Trion reel. Zane was fishing with Capt. Ted Springer from Get-A-Way Adventures Lodge out of Port Mansfield, Texas.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a biggun for sure. Still waiting on one over 10lbs myself.

Did he catch it on pfleuger line too?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

You know i am not sure. This is the only description that it had.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Kenton, I was just being a smart ass! Thanks for posting though. Gives me some motivation to get after the big trout again


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

K, i thought i sensed some smartassery but i didn't want to fire back with any, just in case you were a salty old fart with a lack of humor.But you are asalty old fart with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

correction, your my age. i retract that. your just a smartass. Cheers! :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That is a stud! Here is another from the same general area (South Padre) This was caught by Eric Ozlins in Kayak Wars November last year. 31.5"


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Everything's bigger in Texas!!!


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess that's the only real excitement I'll have once I retire to the Houston area in Sep. They do have nice trout (don't go there), reds and black drum but nothing beats the variety of fish caught in one spot like here. Gonna miss it.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice. I hope they just took some pictures and put those mushy old mama trout back. First one looks dead for sure.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

The one out of the yak looks fresh, is the first a mount?


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

> *Death From Above (3/26/2010)*Nice. I hope they just took some pictures and put those mushy old mama trout back. First one looks dead for sure.


I released one around that size a few years back in Louisiana.She was peeling so much drag off, I thought it was a redfish and went to horseing her pretty hard. She rolled right beside the boat and spit that mirrolure back at me. :hoppingmad

I did my part to protect the future! :banghead


----------

